# RUSSIAN PUFF COLOR KNITTING



## mullerf (Jun 21, 2011)

I am looking for english instructions for this this kind of knitting, which is called Puff Color Knitting. 

Many beautiful designs by Russian knitters.

Are there any Russian knitters out there that could post instructions, even pictures of how to do this?

Do you know of any other name I could search by.

This is not embroidery, it is knitted in along with the garment.

Would appreciate any help finding this.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Look On YouTube


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You have posted the same topic three times. Why don't you peruse the answers from the other two.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601843-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601746-1.html


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You have posted the same topic three times. Why don't you peruse the answers from the other two.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601843-1.html
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-601746-1.html


Some people sign in on different days. Give the lady a break!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like it's added on AFTER the piece is knitted. Maybe embroidered on? I found little on it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

GOOGLE!! Good old reliable Google! Type in How to translate Russian to English for knitting. All kinds of help comes up. Just that easy, darlin'.. Google has never failed me...my right hand helper....


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Dusti watch this with the sound off


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I did an extensive search on google, not much on it...like I said. Still seems to me like it's embroidered onto the knitting AFTER the knitted piece has been knitted. If somebody can prove otherwise, I would like to see the how-to for it you found so this lady can be helped. She obviously wants to learn how to do it. Just trying to help.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I did an extensive search on google, not much on it...like I said. Still seems to me like it's embroidered onto the knitting AFTER the knitted piece has been knitted. If somebody can prove otherwise, I would like to see the how-to for it you found so this lady can be helped. She obviously wants to learn how to do it. Just trying to help.






https://1001knits.com/knit-puff-stitch-tutorial/


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice :sm02:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I want to see more links of what is desired. The Russian attribution does not work for me. Most of the works claimed by Russia are Turkish, Romanian, Indian and yes even the US and UK. Its posted on Russian equivalents of Pinterest and then everyone thinks it Russian. The lastest Picture on this post is embroidery.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Some people sign in on different days. Give the lady a break!


Thanks for the reprimand. I just thought the OP was missing some valuable information from the other 2 posts. As usual, I'm wrong.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw the OP's previous post & photo for this Puff Color Knitting & searched Pinterest for the technique. Also searched YouTube & didn't find any significant tutorials. The pictures posted on Pinterest were either just photos from 'flickr' or Russian websites with no written patterns. It seems they use a crochet hook to pull the stitches through what look like nupp stitches done in thicker roving & sometimes shiny novelty yarns. IMO, it seems like a lot of work or a bit tedious to knit these 'nupp' or loop stitches in different colors where you would need different color yarn bobbins (similar to Intarsia). It seems to me that it would be so much easier to just embroider the stitches onto the knitted item afterward. You could also just use a crochet hook to pull a number of different color loops through the knit stitches to get the same effect...JMO.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

rainie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvrrrvYkA6M
> https://1001knits.com/knit-puff-stitch-tutorial/


They ARE close but not really side by side, kinda on a diagonal, no? Who knows? But sure is a nice stitch. I think she is after the Russian technigue which seems to me to be a tiny bit different. Every pic I hit on led to some Russian designer but not the how-to. Love these bugs! Pretty cool, right?


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

The stitches look a great deal like Nupps .... not my favorite stitch to make lol.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> The stitches look a great deal like Nupps .... not my favorite stitch to make lol.


That was my thought also. It seems they need to use a crochet hook to pass the knit stitches through the thick nupp stitches. Again, IMO, it seems a bit more tedious & more trouble than it's worth to get the same effect that you can get by just embroidering on the finished item.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Rather interesting! I like the flowers, but I don’t care at all for the insects!


----------



## 0smile (Oct 23, 2019)

Love this technique.... it took me a while to find the instructions, they are sold here:

https://www.triskeli.ru/product/mk-element-puffcolor-pdf

but one pattern/design (beetle, bee etc) costs py6 3000 = $46.92 usd


----------

